# WINE run problem (ELF interpreter /libexec/ld-elf.so.1 not found)



## sysman (May 28, 2010)

Well, I've installed wine by source, all has gone ok, but running wine with no args this issue appear:

```
ELF interpreter /libexec/ld-elf.so.1 not found
Abort
```

Googleing I found that issue arises because The maximum hard-limit data size (kern.maxdsiz) is too big (over about 1GB).  As suggested, I've set kern.maxdsiz=805306368 to /boot/loader.conf. I rebooted my laptop, I've verified parameter changed, but wine still does not work, with same error message.

Any suggests?
SYS


----------



## SirDice (May 28, 2010)

Yeah, use the port emulators/wine.


----------



## sysman (May 28, 2010)

Just done, problems remain.
My wine port version is: 1.1.44_1.1

I've followed steps guide http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/linuxemu-lbc-install.html


----------



## SirDice (May 28, 2010)

Does that file actually exist? It should:


```
dice@molly:~>ll /libexec/ld-elf.so.1
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  220020 Feb  8 10:41 /libexec/ld-elf.so.1
```


----------



## sysman (May 28, 2010)

yes, it does exist.


----------



## expl (May 28, 2010)

sysman said:
			
		

> Just done, problems remain.
> My wine port version is: 1.1.44_1.1
> 
> I've followed steps guide http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/linuxemu-lbc-install.html



What does linux emulation guide has to do with installing/running WINE?


----------



## sysman (May 28, 2010)

reinstalled all again, but it doesnt change anything. I have freebsd8 I think could be a bug this, because non sense, library does exist, is located into /libexec and in /usr/lib, WTF! any library path not set? any other parameter? try to spread hen blood around my laptop? ^_^


----------



## SirDice (May 28, 2010)

sysman said:
			
		

> library does exist, is located into /libexec and in /usr/lib,


It should not exist in /usr/lib/, only /libexec/.


----------



## wblock@ (May 28, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It should not exist in /usr/lib/, only /libexec/.



8-stable has it in /libexec, but also has a link to it from /usr/libexec.


----------



## sysman (May 28, 2010)

yes that's it.


----------



## wblock@ (May 28, 2010)

sysman said:
			
		

> yes that's it.



Okay, keeping in mind that precision is important, please go back and tell us specifically what you have done to install wine.  It sounds like you may have installed from source without the port, or maybe installed a Linux rpm, and then the port.


----------



## sysman (Jun 15, 2010)

I've startover again. 
This time I've installed wine from PKG [CMD="pkg_add -r wine"][/CMD], same problem still occour:

```
ELF interpreter /libexec/ld-elf.so.1 not found
Abort
```

library is present. 

Damn!


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 15, 2010)

Please give some background.  What version of FreeBSD?  i386 or amd64?
Have you built a custom kernel?


----------



## sysman (Jun 15, 2010)

i386, Freebsd 8.0release-P2. Custom kernel of course, but with no invasive (I guess, for wine) modifies. In attach my kernel conf file.


----------



## sysman (Jun 16, 2010)

Just for curiosity, how many of you use wine on freebsd without any issue in runtime? And if there someone, how have installed wine? what are mandatory system conf requirement for install and use it? I mean linux comp configuration or kernel conf, or something else..

SYS


----------



## sysman (Jun 16, 2010)

So, nobody? I was wondering if could be good thing put this problem into bugs section, at least related on freebsd8.0 or somewhere else.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 16, 2010)

sysman said:
			
		

> Just for curiosity, how many of you use wine on freebsd without any issue in runtime? And if there someone, how have installed wine? what are mandatory system conf requirement for install and use it? I mean linux comp configuration or kernel conf, or something else..



wine-1.2.r3,1
FreeBSD 8.1-PRERELEASE i386 as of 2010-06-11
custom kernel, but mostly just removed unneeded devices, nothing added for Wine
2G RAM, kern.maxdsiz="734003200" in /boot/loader.conf

It just works.  No problems.  No dependencies on Linux.  We still haven't seen exactly what you did when installing Wine.  The ld-elf.so.1 error might mean a wrong package or something screwed up on your system.

If you've done any manual softlinking of libraries to "fix" missing versions, remove them and fix the problem by rebuilding ports or system.  Run pkg_libchk from sysutils/bsdadminscripts to check for problems.

Here's how I installed Wine:
`# cd /usr/ports/emulators/wine`
`# make config`
Leave default or to duplicate mine, turn on hal and libxslt.
`# make install clean`


----------



## sysman (Jun 21, 2010)

libchk show me these missing libs:

```
diablo-jre-1.6.0.07.02_8: /usr/local/diablo-jre1.6.0/bin/unpack200 misses libz.so.4
diablo-jre-1.6.0.07.02_8: /usr/local/diablo-jre1.6.0/lib/i386/libJdbcOdbc.so misses libodbcinst.so
diablo-jre-1.6.0.07.02_8: /usr/local/diablo-jre1.6.0/lib/i386/libJdbcOdbc.so misses libodbc.so
gcc-4.4.5.20100518: /usr/local/libexec/gcc44/gcc/i386-portbld-freebsd8.0/4.4.5/cc1 misses libmpfr.so.3
gcc-4.4.5.20100518: /usr/local/libexec/gcc44/gcc/i386-portbld-freebsd8.0/4.4.5/cc1plus misses libmpfr.so.3
gcc-4.4.5.20100518: /usr/local/libexec/gcc44/gcc/i386-portbld-freebsd8.0/4.4.5/f951 misses libmpfr.so.3
graphviz-2.26.3_3: /usr/local/lib/graphviz/perl/libgv_perl.so misses libperl.so
ELF interpreter /libexec/ld-elf.so.1 not found
```


what should do I before?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 21, 2010)

sysman said:
			
		

> libchk show me these missing libs:
> 
> ```
> diablo-jre-1.6.0.07.02_8: /usr/local/diablo-jre1.6.0/bin/unpack200 misses libz.so.4
> ...



Some dependencies on old libraries that have been updated in 8-stable... and libperl.so is missing!  And mpfr is missing or has been updated, but not gcc which is dependent on it.

All right, let's try the easiest stuff first.  Change your /boot/loader.conf
to kern.maxdsiz="734003200" and restart.  Does it change the error?


----------



## sysman (Jun 22, 2010)

currently I'm performing an update of gettext with relatives dependencies, after that I'll perform a full update. Anyway, I dont guess those missed libs are causing wine malfunction, if I dont get wrong, they are not related to wine...but this I'll see when I'll do next updates. About kern.maxdsiz, I had set it to "805306368" that was (probably) right, but issues still persist anyway, so I decided to lower it to 50%less but no positive results achieved.


----------



## lme@ (Aug 4, 2010)

Was this problem fixed?
Right now I am also getting the very same error message on a fresh 9-CURRENT with a fresh wine.


----------



## ecd (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm also running into this issue. I've tried a few different values for kern.maxdsiz (currently 734003200). I also tried more combinations without rebooting using:
	
	



```
limits -d `echo "1024*1024*5" | bc` winecfg
```
 (I assume this does the same thing?)

Anyways, I've had no success. I followed the guide at http://wiki.freebsd.org/Wine and I am receiving the same errors as everyone else:

```
ELF interpreter /libexec/ld-elf.so.1 not found
Abort trap: 6
```

I did however try to just run programs from within the chroot environment and it seems to be working. I installed Starcraft from an iso, patched it and played single player briefly with no issues. I'm not sure if this is the optimal solution though.


----------



## byllgrim (Dec 8, 2015)

4 years later the problem persists. Im on 10.2-RELEASE-p7 and tried to install from both pkg and ports.



ecd said:


> [...]the chroot environment[...]


what chroot environment were you talking about?


----------



## nbosley (Nov 7, 2019)

I know this is an old thread, but I ran into a similar problem.
Make sure you have the 32-bit libraries installed, as mentioned in https://cooltrainer.org/a-freebsd-desktop-howto/#wine:



> If every wine command fails with ELF interpreter /libexec/ld-elf.so.1 not found your 64-bit system is missing the 32-bit libraries necessary for Wine. You’ll need to install them. From the releases FTP, grab the lib32.txz matching your version of the OS and extract it either as root or with sudo to the root of your filesystem to install.



That worked for me.


----------

